# impulse 9



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

what is a tt? time trial?

nevermind...found it. Audi TT. Correct?

http://www.cars.com/audi/tt/


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

Hi TTmartin,

The impulse 9 is a nice motor and would be "adequate" in a TT, but they are usually used in lighter cars such as mk1/2 golfs, beetles etc.

If you are wanting comparable performance to the original ICE, you will probably be happier with a warp9, or the kostov.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

TTmartin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im looking for advice again,
> I had a warp 9 lined up for my TT conversion which power wise, I was thinking would be minimum requirment.
> ...


The motor is only one element of EV performance, what controller do you plan to use? Also make sure you have enough battery power...

The New Warp9 @ 192V should be able to spin up to 4000rpm with a 1000A from a Soliton-1...If 1000A in a Warp9 = 240ftlbs, then the horsepower @ 4000rpm = 190hp


----------



## TTmartin (Feb 7, 2012)

Bowser330 said:


> The motor is only one element of EV performance, what controller do you plan to use? Also make sure you have enough battery power...
> 
> The New Warp9 @ 192V should be able to spin up to 4000rpm with a 1000A from a Soliton-1...If 1000A in a Warp9 = 240ftlbs, then the horsepower @ 4000rpm = 190hp


Hi there,
My plan is Kostov 10", soliton Junior, 144 v pack. lithium if I can part with money not looking for big performance just (acceptable) with good range.
The would be warp 9 was at a good price but it's actually an impulse?


----------

